# Auditing 25 encounters per month per physician



## smithdk01 (Apr 12, 2010)

One of my physicians just recently went to the SHM Conference and was informed that the Coder should audit 25 billing codes per physician per month.  Is that correct?  Please give me feedback on how many codes per physician a practice should audit.  My practice is a Hospitalist practice.  Thank you.


----------

